# 13/0 mustad hooks



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

82 total mustad 39960D 13/0 circle hooks, box is in poor shape. $25 shipped


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

interested in trading for plug or 2?


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the offer. I'm trying to clean out some stuff that I don't use. I only fish in Hatteras and the 13/0's were my striper hook, I don't remember the last striper I caught


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i'll offer $15 shipped p/p


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

fish bucket said:


> i'll offer $15 shipped p/p


Thanks for the offer, but I'm going to pass.


----------



## BIGCAT (Nov 16, 2007)

I will take them.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

sold


----------

